# Where do you plan on going this year - 2010/2011



## The Sneak (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry if a duplicate thread.

Are there places you really look forward to returning to or maybe have never been?
This year, I hope to hit up the following:

Magic (never been)
Beast
Black Mt NH (only been 1x)
Sugarloaf
Ragged
Burke (only been 1x)
Stowe
Sugarbush (only been 1x)
Saddleback (never been)
Le Massif (never been)
Wildcat (only been 1x)
Wachusett 15x min (pass holder, mostly after work)


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 8, 2010)

As every year a majority of my skiing will be here at home in the Pocono Mountains.  Got my pass to Camelback and will definately hit Blue and Elk and maybe Shawnee Mt to check out the new HSQ.  I hope to sprinkle in some day trips to Hunter, Belleayre and Plattekill as well.

I also have my eyes on Northern Vermont.  I would like to do a 4 day combo trip of Smugglers Notch and Stowe and possibly another weekend at Sugarbush.  My daughter is looking at Castleton State College so I may combine a trip there with a Killington/Pico weekend.  If the invite comes from Camelback friends who have a place in Londonderry Vt (and I think it will) a Magic/Bromley weekend is a definate possability.

Once again I will wrap up the season in Utah the 1st week of April.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 8, 2010)

got my pass to smuggs.  now contemplating making my return to instructing

gonna hit up jay and the other mountains of the resident discount days.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 8, 2010)

With the baby, I'm hoping to break double digits this year.  Almost all of our ski days will be on holidays, when we have a long weekend to drive up to NH so my parents can babysit.

I am successfully lobbying (so far) for a long weekend at Sugarloaf, which would be our first ever ski vacation (ie, non daytrip).

Most Certain
Wildcat
Sugarloaf
Hunter
Cannon
Sugarbush
Saddleback
MRG
Jay
Least Certain


----------



## Rushski (Sep 8, 2010)

Will try to get to a few here in the NE that I've never been to - Stowe, Jay, Magic. 

I'll be heading to the North Shore of Tahoe to try a few new and a couple return areas in the second wwek of Feb.  Return to Mt. Rose and Sugar Bowl.  First hits at Northstar, Squaw and Alpine Meadows...


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 8, 2010)

The Sneak said:


> Sorry if a duplicate thread.
> 
> Are there places you really look forward to returning to or maybe have never been?
> This year, I hope to hit up the following:
> ...



We'll hit the Pocono's several times (Blue, Camelback) and probably ElK. In January I'm heading to Utah (Snowbir,Alta,Solitude & Brighton). Then in February or March it's a family trip to New Hampshire. Don't know if we'll stay at Mittersill or Attitash. and ski several different places.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2010)

Maine: (inbound)
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Sunday River

Vermont/NH: (hopefully a couple days)

Anything else would be bonus times..........


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2010)

Definites:

Ragged - pass
Black -  chad card ticket 
Stowe

Highly Likely:

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Gunstock - never been, is closer to home than Ragged and offers night skiing.  Might be a better pass option, so I want to check it out.

I'll probably make it to five or six of these below for a day or two:

Cannon
Wildcat
Jay
Sugarbush
Killington
Okemo
MRG
Stratton
Burke
Magic
Saddleback

Realistic new visits:

Hoping to hit up Owl's Head and Orford for a Quebec weekend.

Long shot:

Trip to Utah.  Got a place to stay.  Depends if I have the cash for the plane ticket, lift tickes and beer / food.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 8, 2010)

lots of killington this year
magic a few times
somewhere near waterville with the kids. maybe ragged again, they loved that place
sugarbush/mrg
would like to get to stowe
and of course sundown.

the rest will just happen.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to get back to Jay...  
And I also want to get to Maine... never been
Also need to get up to Mt Washington... Been a couple years..

Other then that - Kashmir again in February.. No stop to ride Dubai this time..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2010)

*Magic* - still pissed I didn't make it last year
*MRG* - Just love it up there!
*Sugarbush* - Hopefully at least once.
*Sugarloaf* - Went for the 1st time last year for the AZ summit, I hope to make it up there again this year.
*BEast* - it's been a few years

Aside from that I'll have the Sundown pass and I'm sure I'll hit some other places as the opportunities pop up.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gunstock - family passes 20 plus times

Maybe a long weekned up in Conway with the family and hit Wildcat and Bretton Woods

Smuggs if the sis/bro-inlaw invite us to stay at their house a 1/2 hr away

Hopefully a random guys weekend somewhere...or should I say ANYWHERE.


----------



## andyaxa (Sep 8, 2010)

Crotched...a lot. Family pass, kids will be skiing after school and I will be annexing the table back near the fireplace as our new world corporate head quarters satellite office.

Will probably hit Wachusset  and Pat's Peak (close to us)

Would like to get up to Black, Wildcat and Cranmore or Attitash. as well for school break.

The Balsams has also always really intrigued me, esp with fresh snow.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Would like to get to Ragged more times this year.
Should get in a few trips to Crotched and at least one to Pats Peak.
Hope to get to Wildcat if we can head up to northern NH for a weekend.
Vacation planned for Park City UT.
More ski trips with just the spouse...let the kiddos stay at home.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably the usual - Sundown, Killington, Hunter, Mohawk. A good chance for Sugarbush, MRG, Magic, BEast, and Mount Snow. Sugarloaf is likely too.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 8, 2010)

Been to:
Squaw
A-Meadows
N*
Heavenly
Sugarbowl
Stowe (ESA event)
Mt. Rose
A-Basin (Mothers Day?)
Jackson Hole (Spring?)

New:
Homewood
Kirkwood
Mammoth
Aspen/Snowmass (ESA event)

I am sure there will be some additions.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 8, 2010)

Will get to
Pats Peak - live 5 minutes from it

Hopefully I'll get to 
Sugarloaf - guys weekend
Cannon
MRG
Wildcat
Burke

probably get to
Waterville - friends bought a condo there

Man, I see nothing new on that list may have throw in a Magic or something


----------



## farlep99 (Sep 8, 2010)

Magic for the season!
MRG-Prob 1 weekend
Zermatt, CH 
Zell am See, AT
Saalbach, AT.


----------



## speden (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll probably open the season at Pat's Peak to get my ski legs back, since they have some easy terrain and good snowmaking.  Then a day or two at Wachusett to try some demo skis, unless I can find a better place close to home with a good selection of demos.

After that, Gunstock and Sunapee for more vertical close to home.

If southern NH gets a good dump, I'll probably do a day at Ragged, depending on how fast they get their trails open this year.

I've read so much about Sugarloaf I hope to make an overnight trip up there, even though my skill level won't allow me to hit the most interesting stuff.  But I'd like to see first hand what's available in case I ever improve.  It would hopefully be inspiring. 

I'll probably skip southern Vermont this year as it seems better to drive further north rather than track west from Boston.  So that might mean a trip to northern NH if the snow looks good, maybe Bretton Woods or Wildcat, or perhaps Jay if I feel like driving that far.

Might do a day at Loon although I'm a somewhat ambivalent towards the place.  I'd like to try Cannon, but I'm a little scared off by it's reputation for being icy and more for experts, so that one's unlikely this season.

Then if it works out, do one trip out west.  Leaning towards the SLC area for February, but will probably wait to see who gets the snow this season before booking anything.  Kind of intrigued by the thought of Cat skiing at Powder Mountain for some reason.

Of course all that depends on how my legs hold up.  You hear that legs?


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 8, 2010)

speden said:


> ...
> 
> So that might mean a trip to northern NH if the snow looks good, maybe Bretton Woods or Wildcat, or perhaps Jay if I feel like driving that far.
> 
> ...



If you're fine going to Wildcat, Cannon shouldn't intimidate you.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 8, 2010)

Killington>Pico>Waterville>Squaw>Sugarbush>Jay and of course I need to pop my cherry at the Institution!


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 8, 2010)

30+ days at Sugarbush
MRG
Middlebury Snow Bowl
Stowe


----------



## mikestaple (Sep 8, 2010)

Ragged
Loon
Hope to hit Sugarbush or Wildcat or Sunday River
Steamboat


----------



## neil (Sep 8, 2010)

Wachusett - usual haunt in the evening once or twice a week
Magic - want to hit it up on the weekends after some good snow
Bridger Bowl/Big Sky - got a MT trip lined up hopefully
Mt Snow - gotta get there this season
Killington - just because I normally end up there at some point

Places I'd like to go to if possible this season:

Burke
Jay Peak
Saddleback
Snowbird (unlikely though )


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2010)

for sure -
sundown, Sunapee, Pat's, Magic, Breckenridge, ABasin, Copper

hopeful -
Sugarloaf, Sugarbush, Vail


----------



## crank (Sep 8, 2010)

a lot depends on snow - as in whether or not there it snows.  If it does I will hit the Beast and Magic and Gore and , hopefully, Hickory Hollow.

Also planning a President's week trip to Le Massif and Ste. Anne with a stop at Jay on the way home.  May head up to Jay or Sugarbush between Xmas and New Years as well.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2010)

Mount Snow a whole bunch as always 

And this year since my daughter is old enough and tested into the new J6 age group race program at Mount Snow, hopefully a few other areas around Southern/Central Vermont that will host a race for J6's so I can be the proud Dad watching


----------



## billski (Sep 8, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Gunstock - family passes 20 plus times
> 
> Maybe a long weekned up in Conway with the family and hit Wildcat and Bretton Woods
> 
> ...



You guys should really try to hit Black.


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 8, 2010)

Definites

Wawa- usual 1 night a week with a pass.

Probable

Sugarbush- been 15+ years since I was there as a kid, barely remember a thing about it.  Tops on my list for a weekend trip.

Sunapee- I usually end up here for at least 1 day a year.

Sunday River- The place my Dad always goes to.  I always fail at convincing him to try someplace new.

Maybe

Cannon- want to check out how it is with Mittersill now lift served.

MRG- hope to get there if I go to Sugarbush for a long weekend.

Gunstock, Ragged- both easy day trips similar to Sunapee.

Mount Snow, Jay-  the other 2 places my Dad goes to.

Loon- haven't been there since south peak opened.  Maybe tie it in with Cannon.

Killingon, Pico- maybe a weekend trip.

Attitash, Black, Cranmore, Wildcat- might do a trip to the Conway area.


Is there any place that's not on my list?


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 8, 2010)

Farther North into New England. Whereever my Son is racing for College now. Could be as Far as Sunday River?!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2010)

xlr8r said:


> Definites
> 
> Wawa- usual 1 night a week with a pass.
> 
> ...



for New England.......Stowe and Sugarloaf are both killer and absent from your list


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I know,  It just seemed like I named almost all major areas.  I even thought of adding Stowe, Sugarloaf and Saddleback to my list.  A guy can dream.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 8, 2010)

Recently posted something on my site about this. Definitely want to try the following places which will be new to me: 

    * Eastern Townships of Quebec (Sutton, Orford, Owl’s Head)
    * Whiteface and Gore, perhaps some ADK backcountry
    * Chic Chocs
    * The Balsams

Still on my list of places to ski include Dartmouth, Whaleback, Black (ME), Middlebury, and Suicide Six but these are not definites this coming season. My definites list is going to take some commitment and determination given the distances involved for me. Overnight definitely for the NY swing. Maybe an overnight or two for the townships. Still need to get my Passport Card...

Places that I am looking forward to returning to would include all of my usual spots of which Smuggs is now a part.


----------



## k123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Belleayre Mountain pretty much every Sunday and hopefully more. Also hoping to get up to Jay Peak or somewhere in VT


----------



## mondeo (Sep 8, 2010)

Killington, Sundown. But much less at Sundown this year. That was just a chore.

Probably Holliday Valley once or twice, assuming the union doesn't strike, thus leaving me chained to a machine between Christmas and New Years. Probably a bad assumption. I just better not miss a frakking powder day.
Possibly Jackson.

Targets for consideration: MRV (either one, or both,) Magic, Smuggs.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2010)

first time going to magic


----------



## andyaxa (Sep 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Recently posted something on my site about this. Definitely want to try the following places which will be new to me:
> 
> * Eastern Townships of Quebec (Sutton, Orford, Owl’s Head)



Probably no great revelation and I know I've talked about it before, but if you're up in the Townships you're close enough to Quebec City...great place in the winter...or summer, for that matter. Like going to Europe without the airfare. We've driven by those mtns (Orford etc) a few times and I always wondered how they were.


----------



## cannonist (Sep 8, 2010)

I have skied all of Northern NH, but I have yet to get to Tenney. I have lived 15 minutes away and never gone. If they dont close shop I will ski there as soon as conditions permit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2010)

andyaxa said:


> Probably no great revelation and I know I've talked about it before, but if you're up in the Townships you're close enough to Quebec City...great place in the winter...or summer, for that matter. Like going to Europe without the airfare. We've driven by those mtns (Orford etc) a few times and I always wondered how they were.



Had a blast in Quebec City 1st weekend of May.  Look forward to going back and using it as a base someday for Le Massif and Mt St. Anne.

My plan for the Townships would be to stay in Magog.  Ski Orford on a Saturday, Owl's Head on Sunday


----------



## playoutside (Sep 8, 2010)

*Definites (already bought tix):*
Nashoba
Sunapee
Pico
Okemo
Bromley
Middlebury
Burke
Jay (new)

*Probably*:
Belleayre
Ragged
Sunday River
Wachusett

*Maybe (any would be new for my list):*
Magic
Pats Peak
Bradford
Berkshire East
Jiminy
Mohawk
Ski Ward
Whaleback
Dartmouth
Butternut


----------



## andyaxa (Sep 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Had a blast in Quebec City 1st weekend of May.  Look forward to going back and using it as a base someday for Le Massif and Mt St. Anne.
> 
> My plan for the Townships would be to stay in Magog.  Ski Orford on a Saturday, Owl's Head on Sunday


Yah, if you're heading to QC, Le Massif would be a must-do for a serious skier. We did enjoy MSA. Only problem was I REALLY talked up the mid-slope sugar shack to the girls...and it was closed! Like a Clarke Griswald winter vacation...


----------



## snoseek (Sep 8, 2010)

Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Sunday River
Loveland
Silverton
T-Ride
Durango


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 9, 2010)

Sugarloaf - home mountain

More than likely:

Saddleback
Sunday River
Holiday Valley and or Bristol

Probable:

Monte Saint Anne
Le Massif
Whiteface

With just the right weather:

Camden Snowbowl


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 9, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> first time going to magic



Awesome, feel free to let me know when you come.  Be happy to show you around.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 9, 2010)

Bromley
Pico
Smuggs
MRG
Burke
Wface
possible boys trip west (thinking alta)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2010)

The usual New England stuff, pass at Wachusett. Saddleback, Sugarloaf, maybe Sunday River. Some storm chasing to NH and Magic. Trip out west that is looking like either Vail or Tahoe right now.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 9, 2010)

My list is short:  Loon and SR with a possible visit to K and perhaps hit up Cannon.

If all goes well, Vail in March or early April.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some storm chasing



i am saving a few vacation days for this ^^


----------



## jmn7w (Sep 9, 2010)

I usually only take day trips so its both easy and hard to hit different places

Too often I hit the 93/89 interchange and instead of heading into deepest VT like I planned to the night before, I just bag it and go to Loon/BW because I can be there right when the lifts open and have a shorter drive home. If I do go to Vermont its often just to Okemo, again cause its less drive time. I'm resolving to sack up and make it to SB/Stowe/BV more often this year.

I'd really like to try Burke, having never been. Also never did Magic so I'd like to see what all the fuss is about there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> I usually only take day trips so its both easy and hard to hit different places
> 
> Too often I hit the 93/89 interchange and instead of heading into deepest VT like I planned to the night before, I just bag it and go to Loon/BW because I can be there right when the lifts open and have a shorter drive home. If I do go to Vermont its often just to Okemo, again cause its less drive time. I'm resolving to sack up and make it to SB/Stowe/BV more often this year.
> 
> I'd really like to try Burke, having never been. Also never did Magic so I'd like to see what all the fuss is about there.



Welcome to the forums!  Where are you driving from?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some storm chasing to NH and Magic.





gmcunni said:


> i am saving a few vacation days for this ^^



Hoping to do a bit of that myself, probably to VT though, or NY if it works out in their favor again!


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Sep 9, 2010)

I plan to hit Okemo and Suicide Six (smow permitting) and maybe Burke and Ascutney if there is enough mid season snow. I'd like to try out the new lift at Hunter, but haven't been there in years.


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2010)

Definites:

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Cranmore
Bretton Woods
Wildcat
Loon
Cannon
Burke

Must try:

Magic

May go for the first time just to cross them off the list:

Okemo
Stratton

Really should return to:

MRG, Jay

Western:

Tahoe or Whistler?  Been to both.  They are so good it's a friggin toss-up.


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Sep 9, 2010)

Based on our plans and pass purchases etc, we will be at:

Waterville Valley
Crotched
Pat's Peak
Orford
Owl's Head
Mt Tremblant
Cannon
Jay
Bretton Woods
Cranmore

If it opens, Tenney

local hills:
Blue Hills and Nashoba (after work)

Would like to get to:
Sunapee
Wildcat
Mt Snow
Bromont
Sundown

We anticipate another 30+ days on the trails this year


----------



## jmn7w (Sep 9, 2010)

Medford, just north of boston

Going up I like to get an early start. loon is like 90 mins and BW is another 30 as long as you go 80 and dont stop. its the ride home that's a drain.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> Medford, just north of boston
> 
> Going up I like to get an early start. loon is like 90 mins and BW is another 30 as long as you go 80 and dont stop. its the ride home that's a drain.



I hear ya on the ride home part.  I'm from CT, most bigger ski areas are 2.5+ hours from me.  I've gone as much as a little more than 4 hours away as a day trip to MRG.  4+ hours home in the dark after skiing hard at MRG all day is a little much...  But worth it!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 9, 2010)

So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.

TheSneak
4aprice
Rushski
Smellytele
Mondeo
SkiNEwhere
Playoutside
Edd
Jmn7w

I have purchased a bunch of discounted tickets for 1st timers.  If you guys make it happen there’s one with your name on it along with a free tour.  I don’t work for the mountain but they are fully aware of this & it is completely legit.  Just an idea for a little grass roots marketing, simple as that.  1st timers only, honor system applies. 

I’ll probably make this its own thread as the season gets closer as long as the mods are cool with that. 

If I missed anyone or if any other 1st timers have an interest, just let me know or look for a new thread when the season starts.  Just a heads up & thanks for the interest.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...



Add me! I've never been.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 9, 2010)

10. wa-loaf!  I plan on sucking you guys in with a cheap ticket so you'll be back paying full price again & again.   Even though full price is still cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...





RustyGroomer said:


> 10. wa-loaf!  I plan on sucking you guys in with a cheap ticket so you'll be back paying full price again & again.   Even though full price is still cheaper than anywhere else!



Nice work!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> 10. wa-loaf!  I plan on sucking you guys in with a cheap ticket so you'll be back paying full price again & again.   Even though full price is still cheaper than anywhere else!



Nice, thanks for doing this. I'll see you on a powder day ...


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...


Thanks for the offer...will have to think about this one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 9, 2010)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the offer...will have to think about this one.


+1


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem i'm happy to do it & just trying to lure some new skiers in.  Can't stress enough these are for 1st timers ONLY.  If they go to anyone else I will feel like i'm costing the mountain money. 

Anyone who's been there before knows how awesome it is & should be happy to pay full price.

Again, I DO NOT work for the mountain whatsoever but I am friends of management.  Sometimes it comes across like I do.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...



Magic's not new to me Rusty.  I met you in the bar last year getting a Savemagicmt t-shirt.  Also skied it in the 70's.  But I like the place alot and hope to/will  return this season if everything falls into place.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 9, 2010)

ski sundown  anywhere else is up in the air


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> No problem i'm happy to do it & just trying to lure some new skiers in.  Can't stress enough these are for 1st timers ONLY.  If they go to anyone else I will feel like i'm costing the mountain money.
> 
> Anyone who's been there before knows how awesome it is & should be happy to pay full price.
> 
> Again, I DO NOT work for the mountain whatsoever but I am friends of management.  Sometimes it comes across like I do.



A nice offer sir.  I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...


 

Never been to Magic and may be interested.  I would bring my brother or son too.  They have never been,


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be wintering at KMart again so that's my every day plan of record

I agreed to meet up with some friends in Whistler.   No date yet.   Not sure where I'm staying but I have an open invite at a couple of places and my sister will lend me her Subaru for a week.

I'm always in Vancouver for Christmas.   This year, I'm driving from KMart to Montreal and flying from there. If the snow is good, bringing ski gear on Air Canada is no problem.   I might try the local areas instead of Whstler and Mount Baker.

I think I'll try to get back to Monarch this winter when I'm working in Denver.   I really liked it there.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 9, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> I usually only take day trips so its both easy and hard to hit different places
> 
> Too often I hit the 93/89 interchange and instead of heading into deepest VT like I planned to the night before, I just bag it and go to Loon/BW because I can be there right when the lifts open and have a shorter drive home. If I do go to Vermont its often just to Okemo, again cause its less drive time. I'm resolving to sack up and make it to SB/Stowe/BV more often this year.
> 
> I'd really like to try Burke, having never been. Also never did Magic so I'd like to see what all the fuss is about there.


Definitely hit Burke! If you are going up 93, I assume you are coming from either SoNH, Boston or its suburbs, or RI. Burke is actually the closest major VT resort over 2k vert from the 93/89 interchange. Only an hour (maybe a shade under?) past the Loon exit. Worth bypassing Loon and BW.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 9, 2010)

Blue is home mountain, plus CB for a day or two. Would also like to go back to Shawnee.

3-pac pass at hunter is planned (if they offer again)

Spending four days at WF for our annual family trip. Never done new years there so looking forward to that experience.

MLK weekend thinking Magic. Never been, but if the vibe is anything like Burke then it should be a good experience.

Boys have off all of Prez week so will spend the official holiday time at Burke, then head up to Jay on Wednesday and finish the week up there.

Early April will be where ever snow is still good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2010)

Got my pass to Sugarbush lined up in May.  Going to be there for certain.  I also have tickets to my old town hill...the Lyndon Outing Club.  Need to get back there.  The last time I skied there was in 2003.  

I am hoping to get to Burke, Sugarloaf, and Sunday River.  Need to ski with Bob R and Snowmonster again.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 9, 2010)

My bad 4aprice, hard to remember real names let alone screen names.  apologies.


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 10, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...



We may be able to ski Magic depending on the timing of our trip to New Hampshire. We may stop either on the way up or on the way home.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 10, 2010)

Well just let me know guys.  Would be happy to introduce Magic to a bunch of new skiers.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Definitely hit Burke! If you are going up 93, I assume you are coming from either SoNH, Boston or its suburbs, or RI. Burke is actually the closest major VT resort over 2k vert from the 93/89 interchange. Only an hour (maybe a shade under?) past the Loon exit. Worth bypassing Loon and BW.



Thanks for the reminder, I've got to get to Burke.  They don't seem to have as many discounted tickets as other places, though.


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 10, 2010)

Rustygroomer-

Thank you. I would like to take you up on this offer. Some folks I ski with went to Magic for the 1st time last year and loved it. I was not on this trip, but really like places like Berkshire East, and magic seems like a major league version of BEast.

Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

The Sneak said:


> Rustygroomer-
> 
> Thank you. I would like to take you up on this offer. Some folks I ski with went to Magic for the 1st time last year and loved it. I was not on this trip, but really like places like Berkshire East, and magic seems like a major league version of BEast.
> 
> Looking forward to checking it out.



If you like BEast you should love Magic.  I always think of Magic as a bigger better version of BEast.  Definitely get yourself up there.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...





wa-loaf said:


> Add me! I've never been.


That is very generous! I've never been either but I'm not sure I'll make it up there this year. 

There is no definite place I'll be this year. I only got 10 days in last season and 7 of them were at Sundown--which means I lost money on the season's pass last year.  So, with that in mind, I'm trying to decide how to approach this season. I will (hopefully!) be starting grad school in January so I don't anticipate a lot of free time. Right now, I'm looking at Sundown's once a week pass for $199 and Mohawk's various well-priced options ($20 half-day pass on Mon-Thur, $24 night pass Fri/Sat, or $219 night pass). I'm tempted to skip the pass altogether with Mohawk's very affordable night skiing options...

So I guess my list is:

Sundown
Mohawk
Sugarloaf (if the next AZ Summit is there)

Sad, short list.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> Medford, just north of boston
> 
> Going up I like to get an early start. loon is like 90 mins and BW is another 30 as long as you go 80 and dont stop. its the ride home that's a drain.


Fwiw...I usually found that when returning from either NH or Maine to the Boston area...doing it at a later time, if possible ...avoided most of the heavy traffic that had plans....


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Got my pass to Sugarbush lined up in May.  Going to be there for certain.  I also have tickets to my old town hill...the Lyndon Outing Club.  Need to get back there.  The last time I skied there was in 2003.
> 
> I am hoping to get to Burke, Sugarloaf, and Sunday River.  Need to ski with Bob R and Snowmonster again.


...And...to add another to the list TTB...I'll be a paid customer at Sugarloaf this winter, with the headlights on Saddleback for powder(whenever).
.


----------



## Terry (Sep 11, 2010)

I've got passes to Shawnee Peak, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Loon so those are definates. Need to hit Saddleback again this year and would like to maybe hit up Burke for the first time. Also maybe do a bit of backcountry skiing if conditions allow. Looking like it may be a very slow winter at work so I may have more time to wander around. Will have to play it by ear.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 11, 2010)

passes to blue and greek peak, will hit whiteface and would like to a Stowe/MRG/Sugarbush tour on the way back thru. kid's college tuition wil probably put westen trip on the backburner. wil hit a few other pokey spots maybe camelback. really hoping for a good snow year to get more xc/bc in - had such a blast last year!


----------



## madriverjack (Sep 11, 2010)

I will make it to
MRG
Killington
Sundown
Sugarbush
I'm gonna try and make it to
Magic and I have a free place to stay in Salt Lake so if I make that trip it's gotta be Alta.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Killington
Sundown
Mt. Southington
Mt. Snow
Hunter
Sunapee
MRG
Belleyare

Steveo


----------



## polski (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this season as I expect to have scheduling flexibility and money saved up to be able to take advantage of it. Mainly will do my usual snow-chasing, with strong bias toward Magic and weekdays at MRG. Beyond day-trip range, would like to return to Saddleback and check out the new glades at Sugarloaf.

Among places I've not yet been, Black (NH) and Camden Snow Bowl top the to-do list in the right circumstances.

Also planning to earn more turns locally if we get enough snow down here. In fact I just scouted out some nice, fairly steep yet reasonably open trees today while waiting for my son's soccer game to start ... also laying plans to clear a bramble-choked slope at another good local place.

Finally, have gone beyond merely fantasizing to checking out logistics/costs of a Utah trip, focusing on Alta. Hope to be able to pull that off.

Just add snow ...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> So far in this thread I’ve seen 9 potential new Magic skiers.
> 
> TheSneak
> 4aprice
> ...



Thanks for the offer RG. I will try to remember this when the season starts. Sounds cool. Come on snow. Fire in fire place going right now


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a "Bold and Beautiful" pass.  So Cannon and occaisionally Bretton Woods will be where I get my fix of......uhh......daytime drama.

Also have a 4th grader in the Ski NH earn your turns program, so planning to tour around while my pass is blacked out.  Will see what the package offers, but certainly plan on hitting up close bys like WV, Loon, and Ragged.  Would also like to see Wildcat, Black and Gunstock.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Belleyare



Oh yeah. Definitely will keep Bell as an option, especially late season.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah. Definitely will keep Bell as an option, especially late season.



hell yeah!


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hell yeah!



Ugh. You caught some of my finest gaper moments in there. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ugh. You caught some of my finest gaper moments in there. :lol:



pffft, i thought you were killing it that day!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah. Definitely will keep Bell as an option, especially late season.





gmcunni said:


> hell yeah!



Add me to that list too.  That was a fun day!

EDIT: BTW- if that was your gaper moments Greg, then what the hell would one call my skiing!   Good god that was horrific, the double pole plants alone were painful...


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 14, 2010)

Definite: Sugarloaf/Sunday River/Loon, Sunapee (annual class trip)

Depending on budget and work schedule: Wachusset at night

Hoping to hit (resort): Balsams, Smuggs, Saddleback, Stowe, Jay, Cannon, Magic, MRG, 'Bush

Hoping to hit (BC): Thunderbolt, Oakes, Ammonoosuc, Jefferson snowfields, Gulf of Slides

Maybe it finally happens this year: Alta, Snowbird, Deer Valley


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 14, 2010)

Whiteface for sure!


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 16, 2010)

*Utah trip paid now onto.......*

setting up the New Hampshire trip. Last night was our ski clubs "trip signup night". The Big Sky and Zermatt trip filled up fast. Zermatt trip is $1900 everything included, but lunch.


----------



## darent (Sep 16, 2010)

will hit magic now that my CT ski bud"s back is better,will get to ski southern vermont more this coming winter. the annual trip to sugarloaf with the wife  and hoping we get to the AZ summits wherever they end up


----------



## HD333 (Oct 5, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Gunstock - family passes 20 plus times
> 
> Maybe a long weekned up in Conway with the family and hit Wildcat and Bretton Woods
> 
> ...



Update to include random Mid week days at Wa Wa and hoepfully one night a week since I pulled the trigger on a bronze pass.

We also got an invite for a long weekend up at Okemo.


----------



## abc (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow! It's only October and there're already 10 pages of skiing plans!!! 

Mine haven't finalized yet... 

_Either/Or_: Crested Butte or Italy (Dolomite area)

_Not doubt_: Hunter, Bellearye, Plattekill

_Pretty sure_: Breckenridge, Thunderidge

_Less sure (but still quite likely)_: Heavenly, Kirkwood

_Even less sure (hinges on the above)_ : Alpine Meadow, Mt. Rose

_Remotely possible_: Steamboat, Winter Park, Copper, Aspen


Then, there're some good old standbys I hope to get to each and every year:

_If and when there's snow & vacation_: Magic, Ragged, Pico, Burke, Wildcat


----------



## whitemtn27 (Oct 6, 2010)

Subject to revision after I see what the CHAD card is giving out at the Boston show:

*Passholder*
Wachusett - Again.  Every year I say this is the last winter I will be stuck in Mass., and every year it's not true. 

*Definite Day or Two* 
Butternut
Bousquet
Jiminy
Burke
Magic
Jay
Owl's Head (new)
Wildcat

*On the Fence*
Stratton, if I can scam cheap/free tickets
Ragged is always a storm chasing option if the driving sucks and I want to bail off 93
Killington would entice me if they open ahead of the pack
Friend has a condo at Sunday River (that would be a new) and I may score an invite

*Definite Trip*
Sugarbush

*Maybe Trips*
Sugarloaf in the spring?
Don't have a place to stay in Summit County anymore so anything out west will require $$$.
Would love to try Le Massif (new), but scheduling that trip seems hard.
If some money fell out of the sky would probably try Big Sky (new).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2010)

East Coast: 
MRV, Kmart, Jay, Loaf, Saddleback, Whiteface, Magic, Elk, Blue.

West:
 Ski Vegas (Lee Peak/Mt Charleston) booked for end of January.
J-hole/targhee.

Maybe CO/UT.

Possible trip to Europe via Germany. Death in family has turned my dad's life upside down at age 73 and he'll want me to visit.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 7, 2010)

We're talking about skipping the week at smuggs and doing more weekend trips..

-magic
-mrg
-pico (inn at long trail)
-bromley
-burke
-whiteface

possibly Jay/Sugarloaf or out west in march with buddy...


----------

